# Hard staffed: 2-3 doors/lanes



## RWTM (Nov 14, 2021)

How come TM’s are being staffed to only have 2-3 doors/lanes and can’t even build correct walls or keep their orange lights off? They don’t even manage to push in there pallets of noncon… 🤔


----------



## Luck (Nov 14, 2021)

Kostin said:


> How come TM’s are being staffed to only have 2-3 doors/lanes and can’t even build correct walls or keep their orange lights off? They don’t even manage to push in there pallets of noncon… 🤔


In fairness, it is typical in Q4 for doors to be staffed that way and freight flow to be so fast that it is difficult to keep lanes empty. 
Couple that with inexperience and its not hard to see why it is the way it is. 
But yes, quality has been abandoned. They aren't going to care until after the year is over and are probably hoping most end up quiting when they get the bonus.


----------



## targetdude1 (Nov 19, 2021)

quality and work have been abandoned. at my dc most of the new people just stand around and gawk, little to no work seems to be expected of them.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 20, 2021)

targetdude1 said:


> quality and work have been abandoned. at my dc most of the new people just stand around and gawk, little to no work seems to be expected of them.


1) Safety 2) Quality 3) Productivity


----------



## RWTM (Nov 20, 2021)

Luck said:


> In fairness, it is typical in Q4 for doors to be staffed that way and freight flow to be so fast that it is difficult to keep lanes empty.
> Couple that with inexperience and its not hard to see why it is the way it is.
> But yes, quality has been abandoned. They aren't going to care until after the year is over and are probably hoping most end up quiting when they get the bonus.


My Q4 barley hits. Lol, Q1 has one of the hardest hitting FC doors (*)


----------

